# Any guys from Mass. on here?



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

Like the title says, if your from Mass post a pic of your truck or trucks. doesn't matter what they are as long as there trucks


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Marshfield, MA ... born and raised


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

lunenburg ma sorry the pics suck camera phone! the last truck black diesel 95 f350 is a work in progress


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Welcome aboard.......Granville here.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

where is granville?


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

20Silverado05;1051103 said:


> Marshfield, MA ... born and raised


nice truck man, i live in marshfield too. i was born here moved away and now im back. i always see your truck around town


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

From Weymouth Mass


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

Come on guys is that all. i know theres more people than this.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Taken about a year ago.... Have to update at some point


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

from mansfield here..... will get pics up soon


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some crappy cell phone pics of my new toy. I'll post more up when I get it all cleaned up and detailed. I'm from Lancaster.


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

is there anymore guys from mass out there?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1051479 said:


> Here are some crappy cell phone pics of my new toy. I'll post more up when I get it all cleaned up and detailed. I'm from Lancaster.


I think I saw you on the highway this past weekend. Nice truck!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

plowguy43;1052016 said:


> I think I saw you on the highway this past weekend. Nice truck!


Thanks man! Where were you? If I had a hug sh!t eating grin on my face then it was me for sure lol:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going south on 95, I wanna say it was around topsfield, maybe a little further south. I was heading to Dedham to see some friends and family.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Falmouth,Cape Cod.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

Everett MA


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

plowguy43;1052035 said:


> I was going south on 95, I wanna say it was around topsfield, maybe a little further south. I was heading to Dedham to see some friends and family.


Nope, wasn't me. I was on the other side on NH all weekend.


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Weymouth here!!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Fisher II;1052598 said:


> Weymouth here!!


Sweet I plow in Weymouth But i live in Revere


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1052407 said:


> Nope, wasn't me. I was on the other side on NH all weekend.


Ahhh that sucks...I wonder who it was then. I remember the stacks behind the tool box and was wondering how they did it since at first it looked like it was coming through the tool box. Nice truck regardless....I'm still wanting a Superduty...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now I need to find who has a truck like mine! lol.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

Middlefield Ma. Here


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in Kingston.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal service;1051109 said:


> lunenburg ma sorry the pics suck camera phone! the last truck black diesel 95 f350 is a work in progress


Yep, saw you this morning I think! You had the third truck in the pic, with an equipment trailer headed through South Gardner this morning. Right?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Not with the blade on it, but it was this spring I took this picture. Can post pictures with the blade if it is requested.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Morrissey snow removal service;1051109 said:


> lunenburg ma sorry the pics suck camera phone! the last truck black diesel 95 f350 is a work in progress


I think I've seen your truck over at Center Ice in Fitchburg. Can't miss it with all the lights. Looks good!


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

chas4x4;1052905 said:


> Middlefield Ma. Here


Got my pic.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

who's setting up a pre-season meet?get all the trucks together and light up whatever parking lot we get in with sum amber and clear hahhaha


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Morrissey snow removal service;1051109 said:


> lunenburg ma sorry the pics suck camera phone! the last truck black diesel 95 f350 is a work in progress


Do you know a DJ enterprises from Lunenburg?

Cape cod MA btw


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

02powerstroke;1055007 said:


> Do you know a DJ enterprises from Lunenburg?
> 
> Cape cod MA btw


I've heard of them before. Don't know of them personally though.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh8chevy2500;1054709 said:


> who's setting up a pre-season meet?get all the trucks together and light up whatever parking lot we get in with sum amber and clear hahhaha


haha I'm up for that. Let me know when and where. Probably some point during the early fall would work?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

*here's my truck*

2008 f250 diesel xlt what do you guys think.. i run the stock wheels during the winter


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yes i do now d and j i plow for him and i good friend! and yes i was goin through gardner and the truck has been at center ice a few times lol


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

02powerstroke;1055007 said:


> Do you know a DJ enterprises from Lunenburg?
> 
> Cape cod MA btw


I think I met that guy before? I think a bought a rear end from him for my 97 f350.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

there was a diesel meet in worc pre season meeting would be cool


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

snopushin ford;1055396 said:


> 2008 f250 diesel xlt what do you guys think.. i run the stock wheels during the winter


do you still have the dpf and emissions equipment on that?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

yes its still on there but i am really looking at tuners, i don't want to go big on power, but i hate the regen process. i am thinking about the h&s mini max but the custom tunes on the sct (eric's) is tempting. do you have a tuned 6.4??


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

South Weymouth here


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Santry426;1055815 said:


> South Weymouth here


Wow nice truck man love the Dmax  I plow in Weymouth too....


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Morrissey snow removal service;1055591 said:


> yes i do now d and j i plow for him and i good friend! and yes i was goin through gardner and the truck has been at center ice a few times lol


10-4 I bought my plow from him.....


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Abington here. I plow in and around Avon.


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

snopushin ford;1055670 said:


> yes its still on there but i am really looking at tuners, i don't want to go big on power, but i hate the regen process. i am thinking about the h&s mini max but the custom tunes on the sct (eric's) is tempting. do you have a tuned 6.4??


No i don't have a 6.4,i have a 7.3, but i know a few people that have them and have tuned.but the sct from eric is a good tuner but if your still gonna run the emissions and dfp stuff your truck is gonna go into regen alot more with the tuner bc you will be producing more black smoke.so i wouldn't suggest a tuner with the all the emissions stuff.a member on here is also from marshfield like i am, he was the first one to post in this thread. if you want you can ask him bc he has a buddy with a 6.4 that has alot done to it (tuner,injectors,uprgaded turbo,ect) so he might be able to help you more.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

North Weymouth


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

when i tune the truck the dpf is gone, i am not looking to go for big power, just a bit ore and no regen. i don't want to break parts. but thanks for the offer, what do you have done to your 7.3??


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

snopushin ford;1056201 said:


> when i tune the truck the dpf is gone, i am not looking to go for big power, just a bit ore and no regen. i don't want to break parts. but thanks for the offer, what do you have done to your 7.3??


oo i thought you were keeping the dpf. but yea the mini max will definitely give you good power for your money.i have a 4inch straight pipe turbo back with a K and N intake and a egde EZ chip.i also have visual mods i have done to it and put in strobes ect.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1055852 said:


> Wow nice truck man love the Dmax  I plow in Weymouth too....


Thanks, You plow for the city or private?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Franklin here. I will post a couple pics later on. If anyone on here is looking to get rid of a 3 plug 9 footer or trade plus cash for a 3 plug 8 footer pm me.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

sent u a pm pats fan i got a blade


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

From Newburyport here. Check out my gallery for some pictures of the trucks..


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Morrissey is it a minute mount set up?


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Santry426;1056304 said:


> Thanks, You plow for the city or private?


I plow my own parking lot i own a commerical building 

Well my own buildings


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

chelmsford, ma right here


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

another pic


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

Hanson Ma here


----------



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

Plymouth MA here


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Worcester, Mass.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

buddyman where di u get the poly fenders for ur 1 ton??


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

From Salem here. Plowing the northshore.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

North of Beantown here. no pics of the new truck yet an 09 gmc sierra crew cab


----------



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

walpole, ma here will get pics of the powerstroke up soon


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I grew up in walpole!


----------



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

come on back! biddin on about 50 houses in meadow ridge off washington st. and a couple lots off 1a!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love too we sold our house in 2000 after I graduated. I lived up in North Walpole by the old farm. Best of luck with the bids, definitely some money to be made in that town.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Im trying to post pics but its not letting me? how do you get pics up? i took them with a digital camera. Not very good with computers if you couldnt tell.


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

New Bedford ,MA here


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Westford MA here


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

To Morrisey. I bought the poly fenders from Fleet Pride , they ordered them from one of their suppliers for me, they weren't cheap, I think I paid close to $500 but I've had them for seven years and they held up excellent and they do a great job of keeping the spray contained. Also , I just sold that Dodge and kinda miss it


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

im from bedford ma. just bought my first plow hopefully picking it up this week. but heres my truck the way it sits right now. oh yea its a cummins!








here it is with strobes going
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Peru, MA checking in. Easternmost town in Berksire County.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice truck, I always liked this style a little clean up on the lower part under the doors and you'll be golden. How many miles?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you.

Turned 132k last month, still going strong. Planning on clenaing up the rockers, coat the inside with POR15, fill in the empty space with expanding foam insulation and then either do the LINE-X treatment over the whole thing or maybe dress it up with some chrome self-adhesive rocker covers from JC Whitney...haven't decided yet, but I've got to fix i tbefore it gets worse and starts eating into the cab.

Needs from mud flaps too...the lack therof is probably why my rockers are shot.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Got a lead on some commercial jobs in: 

Braintree
Burlington
Chestnut Hill

Let me know if you want the specs for this and the contact info.

Commercial, per push, with salt/sand, and walks.

BTW...it's through a national.

PM me.


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

well just went and picked up the plow today. little more rust then expected but hey i drove to the guys house pulled into it mounted and everything worked awsome... not bad for only paying 700 for it. ill try and get some pics up soon


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Westport MA here

First pic is my new powerstroke I bought a few months ago. Second pic is my 1994 F350

Derek


----------



## eze (Aug 23, 2010)

Dartmouth ma
my 1989 with 6.2 diesel
Makes me jealous of all you guys with new trucks. it would be nice to have a good defroster and to hear the radio, not to mention not having to floor it to push 6 inches of snow


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

eze... is that a 2 wheel drive dump or 4wd?


----------



## eze (Aug 23, 2010)

mansf123;1069804 said:


> eze... is that a 2 wheel drive dump or 4wd?


its 4wd its a v3500 so even thought its a 1989 it still has the dana 60 solid front end


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Pushinsnow: Love that OBS Chevy. Looks really good.

highridge: I've seen your '94 on here before and I love it. Congrats on the new truck tho. Looks good!


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks DeereFarmer, gotta say I voted for your truck on FTE lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you sir!!!


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

norwood ma


----------



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

that trucks kinda queer lookin huh shoulda gone with a 3/4 ton


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

georgetown,ma


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

Well this queers 1500 tranny is still mint lol


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

csalvi;1072730 said:


> that trucks kinda queer lookin huh shoulda gone with a 3/4 ton


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

Currently installing mine still, haverhill,ma here....i'll get some pics soon


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm not a guy, and I don't have a truck but...
heading into my 22nd year plowing driveways
with a Jeep TJ and Meyer plow setup I've owned
for the past 11. I plow in Randolph.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Luppy;1083682 said:


> I'm not a guy, and I don't have a truck but...
> heading into my 22nd year plowing driveways
> with a Jeep TJ and Meyer plow setup I've owned
> for the past 11. I plow in Randolph.


Randolph, my home town!!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Luppy;1083682 said:


> I'm not a guy, and I don't have a truck but...
> heading into my 22nd year plowing driveways
> with a Jeep TJ and Meyer plow setup I've owned
> for the past 11. I plow in Randolph.


Hi Luppy,
Good luck and be safe this season. I never did get my Jeep, sold my business and went with a 97 Chevy 1/2 ton with a Snow Dog.


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

Ipswich Mass here. Plow in Ipswich, Topsfield, and Rowley...


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

plymouth,ma here 2000 ford f-250 7.5' fisher minute mount


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

hamilton ma


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Franklin Here.
the 2 fords are on the town of wrentham and the dodge is for driveways. have to get a new pic with them all together soon


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

Well its almost December... any guesses as to when the snow will start flying?


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

monday maybe


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ColliganLands;1133048 said:


> Franklin Here.
> the 2 fords are on the town of wrentham and the dodge is for driveways. have to get a new pic with them all together soon


Nice trucks I noticed you got a new dump. Are you in those garages in franklin that you can see from 495 I go by there everyday on th highway


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks. yup just picked up the dump the end of august needed it to continue growing the business. yes those are the garages you can see from 495


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE dump Colligans... Now we need some pic's of all three hooked up to the plows!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1133371 said:


> NICE dump Colligans... Now we need some pic's of all three hooked up to the plows!


Thank you!. maybe this weekend still going full swing in cleanup mode right now


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ColliganLands;1133364 said:


> Thanks. yup just picked up the dump the end of august needed it to continue growing the business. yes those are the garages you can see from 495


Nice i tought they were now the dump needs some strobes


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

dpglandscapes;1133016 said:


> hamilton ma


Do you have your truck for sale on Craigslist?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

snow7899;1060598 said:


> From Salem here. Plowing the northshore.


Is that westin bully bar attached to your plow mount? I've thought of doing something similar to that. Looks cool


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1134291 said:


> Do you have your truck for sale on Craigslist?


not that i know of lol


----------



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone in mass looking for work. We need a couple of subs in middleboro carver plymouth area please contact me with truck type plow size and years experience. guaranteed full time work when snow flyies must live with in 20 minutes of sites 781 936 8109 or [email protected] thanks Mike


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Kingston here.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Chelmsford here. Will post pics of my little Ford Ranger i plow over 50 driveways with.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Chelmsford here north of Boston.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes it is. I fabbed up some brackets and made a quick connect for the lights.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm Tom from Waltham and plow for the city of waltham. 
The pickup is my personal truck that my brother plows in and I plow in my service truck


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im from Wakefield, I dont have any pictures since I put the blade on, but its an 8' Diamond

just a run of the mill turbo diesel one ton Bronco


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Lawrence/Andover area here.


----------



## matteo30 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hopkinton, plow for the state on 495 and for the town


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I live in Randolph, but I plow in Framingham/Sudbury. I plow mostly residencial drives and one commercial lot.

Here is a pic of my truck


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

well, the storms should start to line up for everyone else now. I had to pull the engine out of the Bronco today due to an oil leak, now Im trying to find a heavy duty engine stand so I can reseal the pan.....then find time to get it back in.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You should be OK, no snow in sight.


----------



## chris2500hd (Jan 1, 2011)

Maynard, Ma ill get some pics up soon 02 2500 HD 6.0L 8' mm2


----------



## Ibuildmyown (Jan 2, 2011)

Franklin Mass here.








and all geared up fro the first storm


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

mwalsh9152;1180117 said:


> well, the storms should start to line up for everyone else now. I had to pull the engine out of the Bronco today due to an oil leak, now Im trying to find a heavy duty engine stand so I can reseal the pan.....then find time to get it back in.


Didnt want to leave it in and reseal the pan that way? Depending on what frame its on , you can pull the tranny jack up the engine and do the pan that way.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I didnt want to risk it not sealing right again since doing it while hanging from the back of a tow truck the first time is why I didnt seat it properly. Since the tranny was already out, there was only a couple hours of work to have the engine on a stand to seal it properly.


----------



## bossdude (Jan 23, 2010)

*My 09' F250 Ready for action...*

Here are a few pics of my rig...

09' F250
8' Boss SuperDuty TripEdge
Whelen S690 Strobes

Dracut,MA


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good bossdude. Red/red is a great combo.


----------



## bossdude (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks DeereFarmer, now all we need is some SNOW...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Cross your fingers for Tuesday night. Just keep it quiet, we tend to jinx things around here


----------

